

So I’m the guy who sent the Yahoo! t-shirt out as a thank you - kmfrk
https://pay.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/1nn1l3/so_im_the_guy_who_sent_the_tshirt_out_as_a_thank/

======
mathattack
I do like this last line. _If you submitted something to us and we responded
with an acknowledgement (and probably a t-shirt) after July 1st, we will
reconnect with you about this new program. This includes, of course, a check
for the researchers at High-Tech Bridge who didn’t like my t-shirt_

Seems like it's very hard to please everyone when you're at a large firm.
What's appreciated and quaint at a small firm is considered cheap at a large
one.

